

WebGL Twitter wall - nouvelle vague - _trigrou_
http://nouvellevague.ultranoir.com/

======
xutopia
Interesting tech display but useless interface.

------
JonLim
The animation is a bit stuttery and I am having trouble seeing the value of
not-really-seeing-tweets, still very novel to see all of this.

~~~
ootachi
It's GC pauses. WebGL demos very often run into large GC pauses,
unfortunately.

------
alexhaefner
"ultranoir recommends Google Chrome 9+ rather than your Safari version to
fully enjoy the Nouvelle Vague experience." I have WebGL enabled on safari and
everything worked, but this annoying message stayed over the page the entire
time and made it unusable. Rather annoying, as there isn't any reason to
restrict this to chrome if Safari has WebGL enabled.

------
iam
That was cool, but couldn't figure out how to move around other than tilt even
after reading all the controls explanation.

------
davidjohnstone
It's neat, but not particularly useful. But neat.

The best thing about this is that I now know that these Twitter visualisations
are called "Twitter walls". I've spent the last week working on my own, and
now I know that there are already many in existence. But I like my own :-)

------
untog
I was absolutely blown away... then I realised that I was watching an intro
video. The actual main functionality is still pretty cool, though.

------
puzza007
tl;dw

